# Down to Business



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I got sheep!!! Ernie just hauled off and _gave_ them to me. 

Three Lincoln ladies and a gentleman Rambouillet. 
....and, they're so stinkin' WOOLLY!










Note the blond, 8 year old sheep dog wanna-be in the background. 










Lori named them..... Jill, Sabrina, Kate and Bosley. We named the fifth one (that we never see) Charlie. 
Jill is named after JDog, of course. 

Now to learn shearing.......


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Incidentally, it's raining rather vigorously today....for the first time in weeks..... and I'm casting on in a light blue mohair..... 60 stitches......6 strands....#19s.....


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh I think those will be some nice colors in the wool/fiber/yarn stash.
My Grampa always had sheep. They were the really tall ones and he kept them to keep the barnyards mowed. Grama didn't like them in her yard & garden but liked the yearly lamb check. 
Are you making another of those wonderful sweaters? It's a good day for that.
jd


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Let me get this straight...Ernie drives up, opens the vehicle and four sheep hop out. How do I get on Ernie's route?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes, JD..... another one of those super sweaters.... and man is it ever knitting up soft. 

Tommy........ A particular oddness about you will go far in Ernie's book..... at least that's what I'm blaming it on. :shrug:


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh how wonderful for you, and for Ernie to find a good home for them. Enabling at it's best, hope you're going to make him a sweater as a thank you. 

Just WOW, but have never seen a fence at your place, good luck.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR, you aren't going to shear them now are you?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

How is Tilly getting along with the sheep. Is she showing any interest in herding them?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Ernie did mention a sweater once.

I asked him what he thought of pink......and he hasn't brought up the subject since. :shrug:

No shearing now......though from the looks of it, come spring, there will be PLENTY of wool. 

Tilly shows some interest in herding...... but, thankfully, we do have an acre fenced off.....and more fencing material on the way. 

ETA.... I'm just about done with the body on this thing and ready to start the neck.:drum:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Forerunner said:


> ETA.... I'm just about done with the body on this thing and ready to start the neck.:drum:


Do you knit your sweaters in the round? And are you knitting on speed. My gosh, one day and the body's done?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Yup. In the round, bottom ribbing first, then split into panels, front and back, at the sleeves, then reduce one needle diameter and K2tog at the shoulders each round until I've reduced to the number of stitches I want for the neck, then knit the neck in a bigger needle again, usually 19s.
After that portion is done, I pick up stitches in the arm holes and knit in the round then drop a needle diameter at the wrist when I start the cuff ribbing.
I'll have a 15-18 inch super chunky turtleneck done on this thing by bed time and do the sleeves tomorrow. 

No speed, per se...... but my morning quart jar of coffee, cream and maple sugar sure gets the day rolling. :bouncy:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice looking sheep. I really like the looks of lincolns.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh that Ernie. He is a good friend to you alright. LOL

Good luck with the new flock Forerunner. 
Looks like your blonde stock dog has it all under control. 

Lincoln/rambo fleece? Sounds interesting.
I am looking forward to seeing your spinning efforts next year.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I donât deserve to be the WHITE one! :Bawling:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL, Jdog! Hush now, maybe he will let you have the fleece from your namesake.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> LOL, Jdog! Hush now, maybe he will let you have the fleece from your namesake.


Yes, maybe he will trade you for goat vetting. :teehee:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats on the sheepy's! They are gorgeous! 
But - where are the sweater pics???


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Great sheep - love the natural colors! I'm looking to add a Lincoln too - they're long wool is awesome!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, I would spin my own wool.....but that may be JDog's only chance to redeem herself. *folds arms in smug and self-righteous manner*

I'd do sweater pics, too, but GAM insinuated that I lack self control, and that I couldn't share personal fiber related current events without pictorial reinforcement....so......:yawn:




















Here are the key players. 










It took most of the morning for it to sink in that today could actually be a knitting day......( :bouncy: )....... so here is progress by noon.










.......and, this evening.......










I may get preoccupied with such trappings as compost hauling and machinery maintenance tomorrow, but watch this space for updates over the weekend.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

:grin:

great color scheme you got going there


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I agree, those colours are fabulous!

(On both sweater AND sheep!)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That is Beautiful, Tim.


Is that one mine? 

!!!!!

I love the way that the pink/purple creeps up the sweater, like a sunrise or sunset (depending on the season)

JDog needs to snatch up on that PG carder AND an Ashford Country Spinner so she can keep both of you in yarn!!

What's wrong with that Ernie?!?!? Doesn't he know it takes a REAL man to wear pink (or coral) 

Guess, you'll be bringing a lamb (or two) to next year's homesteading weekend? We can roast one and process the other into little jars ... be sure to bring the jars!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Lincoln and Ramboillet ! Should be great wool! How exciting. Thanks for the pictures too.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations! What a Guy, Ernie!!!!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

He MUST be OUT of CREAM!!! ound:

Cyndi...............did you see how much yarn he went through in less than 24hrs.? He BETTER grow three more hands and get four more drum carders!!!

MAN, I DO like those colors ALSO!!!! TIM, we need to be naming these sweaters..........She can be, Sailors Sunset Delight, since she is red at night upon the blue waters......... <sends chills down the spine>

MW, LOL, yes, I think your right!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> :grin:
> 
> great color scheme you got going there


Pretty impressive how I conveyed that without pics, huh. :heh:



MullersLaneFarm said:


> That is Beautiful, Tim.
> 
> Is that one mine?


Nope. Yours is going to be dark and mysterious. :thumb:



JDog1222 said:


> He MUST be OUT of CREAM!!! ound:


 How could you know ?

I do really appreciate the natural color variety in these woollies.
I couldn't have picked better.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love, love those colors, my favorites in fact  Can't wait to see the finished project.

With your love for mohair you are going to love the Lincoln wool blended with the Rambo. you will have some really nice knitting wool to use for your sweaters. Get into over dyeing and yo could be in business, big business (no pun intended  ) I think the breeding of the two will be fabulous.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

That breeding combo was Ernie's idea too, oddly enough.....
I don't think I'll ever dye anything.
I like natural colors and these are perfect.
As for the white.... well, I've shared my bent perspective on that celestial tone already. :bow: It would just be sacrilegious to tamper with natural whites and creams.
Now, maybe someday I'll bend enough to try enhancing something with walnut hulls...... we'll just have to see.
Maybe I'll just let JDog do the coloring and not ask any questions.:spinsmiley:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

The colorway you've got going there is absolutely stunning! Not a big fan of blues myself, but that is just incredible!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You ladies are gunna give me a complex on this whole color thing.
Jill never lets me hear the end of it, either. :run:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOâ¦â¦â¦..what those colors do to ya when your upfront and personal with them, in the sunâs lightâ¦â¦â¦.those things ought NOT be talked about here, in public! WOW, what the artist can do with these things REALLY does tamper with the mental AND physical sensesâ¦â¦â¦â¦ I TOLD YA, FR!!!!!!!!

NO ONE EVER listens to me, they ALWAYS gotta hear it from someone else!!!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

HERE!, pyrobear knows how to explain it best! THANKS PYRO
http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/...096397855116_1400450825_2582896_6561482_n.jpg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL, JDog, I was just going to refer people to that post


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

BLOWN AWAY, Iâm afraid, after seeing it in REAL LIFE, weâre going to have to change itâs name, to BLOWN AWAY! 

Mouth watering, simply mouth watering. Anyone else here like COTTON CANDY? After a visual of this lovely obsession, my mouth began watering and I simply wanted to grab it and eat it, but to touch it would only invoke deeper weaknesses from within. THANK goodness the lighting in FRâs house SAVED ME, I had to hide it behind the shadows of darkness. God would NOT like me acting like Schmiegel of the Lord of the Rings, over clothing!!! :nono:For glimpsing at this garment alone would cause me to sin! The pictures here come NOWHERE close to what she looks like in real life! :bow:




Come on PEAR, getta cranking out that cream, so that lovely lady can be MINE! :whistlin:
<standing behind cow, lifting tail up and down like well pump, hoping to increase cream production>


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

So....ummmm....... while we're on the subject of sheep, wool and spinning, allow me to provide some pictorial representations (likely to GAM's distinct gratification) of my wool processing facility. 

Here is the main wash/rinse station. Note the wood fired water heater in the background. The entire affair doubles as the family laundry room. 









Next is the picking and carding table....a stainless delight that I picked up at a restaurant auction for thirty five bucks.









Note the heavy duty stainless screen that just came in the scrap one day.
It makes for an excellent drying rack for wool, allowing air movement and drippage, as well as a carding/picking tool. I can work with the wool and all the chaff falls through the holes where it cannot be reintroduced to the product being cleaned.









....and lastly, a barrel of fluffy, clean fleece, actually off one of my new sheep from earlier this summer.









Cyndi's drum carder is waiting patiently in the fiber room, eagerly looking forward to getting it's little claws into that barrel of wool.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nice set up FR! That wool must be off more than one of your sheep. I don't recall you having any multicolored sheep in your new flock.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The two curlier woollies have a gray/whitish tint to them.
I have one white fleece, quite presumably from Jill, and one of the gray/cream as shown in the barrel. I did keep them separate. I'm going to do my level best to provide them all with the cleanest possible environment a month previous to shearing time.....
Does anyone here have experience shearing with the older, scissor type shears, _non_-electric ?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> Does anyone here have experience shearing with the older, scissor type shears, _non_-electric ?


Yes, FR, that's how I shear.

I put them in a headgate, up on a slightly elevated stand, and just shear that way. None of this 'flip the sheep on their rump' thing, I'm over forty and my body can't take that kind of abuse! (I'm also just over 5' tall and even when I was UNDER forty I probably couldn't have done it!)

Here's how I do it: start at the tail, separate the wool a bit and make a long blow right up the spine to the neck. Kinda fold the wool over and work your way down one side until you get towards the belly - the wool will fold over and you just tug it free, shake, and roll it up to go in the bag. Repeat on other side. That's your best wool anyway, so I like having it separate. Then trim the front under the neck and around the shoulders, that's good stuff too, keep it as well. Then I just give 'em a haircut and toss the rest of the wool in the compost - all the daggy bits from the bum, the VM filled stuff by the back of the neck and head, and the belly wool. They look kinda like they were attacked by a weedwhacker gone amok when I'm finished but the other sheep just laugh at them for a bit until it's their turn ... and in a couple of weeks you can't tell anyhow.

Shears are about $40. Get the little green thingie for sharpening them too, and use it OFTEN. 

You can also accomplish this with scissors - the kind made for professional sewing that have a spring-back mechanism are reported to be quite good (Flannelberry, who owned my sheep before they came to my house, used them).


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Fantastic. 

That's the most I've ever read on the subject.
I'm darn handy with sharp objects and do well with sharpening.
Being over 40, myself (  ) I've developed a patience and appreciation for working with livestock. Now I'm really looking forward to shearing.
How far around toward the tummy from the backbone do you save the wool ?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I've helped with shearing (holding the sheepie still, and manipulating the cut wool out of the way). Two things, pointers, I learned. Do not stretch the skin tight to get a better cut. You run the risk of badly cutting the sheep (they don't always make a noise so you don't know it's happened until it's too late). Don't try to cut to the skin, cut just above the skin. 

While shearing, resist the urge to go back and make it look good. Save that for when you are finished. The sheep don't care what they look like when you are finished, but if you don't like it wait until you have the fleece off the sheep them go back and tidy them up. This is how we get second cuts, when a shearer tries to make a clean even cut that matches the rest of the area.

Also have a fairly clean area, free of hay and chaff, some people will have a tarp, canvas, or sheet down under the shearing area.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

your welcom jdog i saw it on FB and i had to steal it... and forerunner i am so jealous of your new sheepies .. i just lernd how to dropspin and now i just need to find more wool:Bawling: or naby i can talk mom in to letting me get a lamb:teehee::teehee:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Welp..... I finished my, ummm, project.


:huh:


I mistakenly did take it out in the sunlight. * insert low, hushed and reverent whistle*

Now honestly, it was dark and cloudy that morning that I went up into the fiber room and rummaged through my "light blues" barrel. All I did was toss back the royal blues and the aquas, cross muh heart. :shrug:

The other thing is the texture. *insert another loooong, low, hushed and reverent whistle*

Now that I've managed to untwist my stitches when knitting circular..... and I backed off to six lighter mohairs in the sleeves rather than the five mohair and one super chunky wool that I skeined through the body, it's like, well, like.... like I don't know what else might actually be this _soft_. 

Too bad the digital cam is visiting Rockford for a week or two.:drum:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That sounds like one awesome sweater, FR. Your sweater-receipients are lucky people. I was spinning-in-public in a big open space today and they kept opening the doors to outside ... one of your sweaters would've been JUST the thing! It was COLD IN THERE!

As for shearing - just keep trimming until the wool looks yukky then stop.  This is generally about the same place where the inner curve of the leg is - be careful when you get to that spot as it's easy to nick them there ... you go down all that smooth expanse of side and then as you work you'll notice that the wool is shorter/sparser in the spot between leg and side/belly (kinda like the equivalent of the groin on a human). When you get to there, stop and pull off the wool - if there looks like more that's good, keep going ... there are no prizes given out for getting the wool all off in one piece (and different breeds shear differently - the Down breed sheep I have it comes off in a piece, the Icelandics it usually comes off in something more like handfuls ... has to do with the varying crimp and lanolin content).

PM me if I can be of any assistance, always glad to help.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Not to worry. I won't be in the slightest bit concerned about what they look like when I'm done shearing. It will be a great benefit, no doubt, to begin my shearing career from a spinner/knitters perspective, rather than a 4H show judge. :thumb:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

HELLO, COLOR!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The sweater that swallowed the girl  Beautiful both the child and the sweater. They go together well. I take it Lori is back with the camera? Now we can look forward to the many other photos you need to post. You know all that other stuff you've been talking about.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness, thats fantastic. Have you thought of selling those?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nope ... JDog is at FR's with DD.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea I just saw the other thread. I thought I recognized that child


----------

